# Is there some way to define pregnant centipede?



## Voks (Jul 30, 2013)

I have one Scolopendra but it is hard to see it come out from hide.
It seems not Ecdysis because she still eat well and can not found other change in body.
Maybe these day's high humidity can makes its behaviour i think.
It came from near Cajamarca so rainy season will be not proper time for their wandering.
another think is it maybe pregnant... just my opinion but i don't know how to define their pregnant.
Is there some way to define pregnant centipede?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 30, 2013)

None other than dissection but I take it you'd rather see if any eggs are produced.  It is probably best to leave her be and see if indeed she does produce eggs.


----------



## Spepper (Jul 30, 2013)

Hmmm.  Taking it away from centipedes, is there a way to tell if a millipede is gravid?  There probably isn't, but just out of curiosity...


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 30, 2013)

They start craving pickles and leaving messages in frass that say,"You used to hold me." and "Do you think I look fat in this molt?" 

(J/K...there really isn't.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spepper (Jul 30, 2013)

LOL  Well... I'll tell you when they start craving pickles then. xD


----------

